# Damn Dingoo...



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 19, 2010)

__ EDIT __

Never mind -- I reset the unit..


----------



## Costello (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd be eager to know what happened to you ... in case your issues happens to someone else?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 19, 2010)

OK...

I set it up according to the links Atashi gave... and I ran a GBA rom, and it froze on "loading...".

I thought it was bricked -- and I tried reflashing it with the de-bricker Atashi linked to, but the Dingoo never registered as being plugged into my PC.

Then I just reset the unit and it works now.

Except for the GBA roms... it still gets stuck on "loading..." (but resetting it gets the unit back to working order)


Will look into it when I have a bit more time... Bogged down with Uni work...

I guess I just need a new GBA emulator (or maybe to rename the roms)...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know too much, but I think someone posted a very informative topic a few days ago about the Dingoo from ShopTemp!

Linky here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221024

EDIT: JUST KIDDING.
I didn't see that Atashi gave you the links >.< Sorry!


----------



## Atashi (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you using the gba emulator that was among the "hk-fix.zip" files? That's the one I'm using and so far, I've only had one game that won't work (star wars flight of the falcon). Though I mostly run homebrews, not sure if that will make a difference.

Re. the Dingoo not being recognized when you tried to flash it, did you install the drivers that came with the flashing tool? If you did and it still didn't work, what version of Windows are you on? The drivers are not 64bit compatible, and I've read they don't work with Vista / 7 so you might need to run the flasher in "XP compatibility mode".

Good luck!

-Atashi


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Atashi -- Thanks for the reply, and thanks for your research!

1) Yep, that's the one I used. I just copied the whole "games" folder from the HK-fix set over.

2) Yep, I am running XP (SP1) and installed the drivers... and held down "B" when connecting... 


I'll give it another bash in the coming days... otherwise I'll just use it for media and the other emulators -- I have a GBM with an EZflashIV and a DSL with GBA expansion pack, so I am not in dire need of a GBA emulator! It was just the first thing I ran to test the unit (as I had a couple of roms handy)!


----------



## Atashi (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure if that's a typo but you hold down B when you turn it on or hit the reset button, not when connecting. When you boot the Dingoo while holding B it will actually appear to be off - the screen remains off - but it forces the CPU into a boot mode. Then when you plug it in, Windows should see it as new hardware and when it asks for drivers, point it to the driver that came with the flasher tool.

I tried a few GBA commercial roms this morning and found a much lower ratio than I expected - very quick test but out of 3 that I tried, only 1 appeared to work properly. Maybe it's flawed and I just didn't notice as I really just play GBA homebrews. 

I've been reading the forums at dingoonity.com but I don't recall seeing anything about problems there, I'll check again though, and try testing the rest of my GBA roms tonight.

Cheers!

p.s. It should be 'game' on the Dingoo, not 'games'... if the original 'game' folder is there and you've copied the 'games' folder in addition, The dingoo would be running the original emus not the hk-fix ones. Just mentioning that just in case.


----------

